# LC Smith Stock



## rusty04 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone know of a replacement and someonr to fit it correctly?
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 26, 2011)

Turnbul may have something.


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 7, 2011)

I have made them from blanks and fitted a couple sem-inlet.A tough job! There was a company making them for 12 ga that they claimed did not take a lot of work,but i doubt it.There are two frames,FW for featherweight and R for regular frame.Try Brownells and they may can help.Cannot think right now name of company that had the easy fit.BB


----------



## jwjordan (Dec 16, 2011)

*lc smith stock*

I have one i purchased from the lc smith man it fits a 20 ga featherweight frame send me a pm if your interested


----------



## Jeff Suggs (Feb 1, 2012)

*lc smith*

I seen a nice one on ebang.com was forearm and buttstock , it also was real nice wood.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 1, 2012)

Check out LC Smith collectors Association...they have a "for sale" section and would possibly have some. 

By the way, do you need a replacement because of a cracked stock?? Elsies are notorious for cracks. Schwartz Gun Repair in Eliljay specializes in vintage double repair and can repair and glass bed them (as he has done for my two Elsies: 1936 20 ga and 1941 12 ga). He is the best in the business around here!

Give him a call...he might even have a replacement on hand if that is indeed what you need. Good luck!


----------

